# Portafilter for sale



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

If anyone is after a portafilter for a DTP or similar, i'm selling mine on the classifieds. Bit cheaper than a new one if you want to make it bottomless...

I'm not sure if links are allowed but its easy enough to find


----------

